# Dell Optiplex GX110 Bios........



## khans (May 23, 2003)

How to Update Dell (Optiplex GX110) Bios ?

It has Intel Chip MOBO...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

Go to Dell's website and download it.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Bios update for GX110

Is there something in particular you think a bios update with resolve? Updating just to update is generally not good practice.


----------

